
Found a breakthrough but don't know what to do - bittnkr
https://github.com/bittnkr/uniq
======
drosan
Quick googling and analyzing the code of compare_exchange_weak shows that this
(not really new) solution is in fact lock-free, but not wait-free.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40756575/why-multi-
produ...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40756575/why-multi-producer-
queue-in-boost-atomic-usage-is-wait-free)

